# لمسيحي مصر هل انتم اقباط أم عرب ؟



## minatosaaziz (4 أغسطس 2012)

تحاورت مع احد المسيحيين هنا ولاني رفضت تسميتي بالعربي قال لي ان العرب نقصوا واحد فقط اللي هو انت إذن هل يقبل اي مسيحي مصري ان يسمى عربي مقابل كونه قبطي بعيدا عن اي مسيحيي الوطن العربي فهم لهم مقاييس أخرى .


----------



## V mary (4 أغسطس 2012)

*قبطي
وافتخر ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*يجوز يقصد عربى بمعنى متكلم بالعربيه*
*لكن هويتنا الأصليه هى القبطيه*
*والواقعة حاليا هى العربيه وفقا*
*لتصنيف الآخرين وليست وفقا*
*لتصنيفنا لأنفسنا.*
عموما : تصنيفنا بأننا عرب شئ يشيننا لا يشرفنا
فالعرب يسيئون لأنفسهم وهويهم كل يوم
لدرجة أنهم هم ذاتهم يخذون
من الانتماء لهذه الهويه
عندما يرون قدرها فى انظار
اصحاب الدول التى يهاجرون اليها​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (4 أغسطس 2012)

*أعتقد إن نسبة المسيحيين العرب في مصر ( وليس الأقباط ) لا تتجاوز نسبتهم 5% من مجموع مسيحيين مصر*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*
*
بصرآحة أنآ مش مقتنعة بآلسؤآل
مفيش وجه مقآرنة بين عقيدتى وإيمآنى وبين إنتمآئى لبلدى

مصر شئنآ أو أبينآ عربية آللغة وآلفكر
وإحنآ نفسنآ كمسيحيين نتحدث لغتهآ .. و" معظمنآ " لو مآكنش آلجميع ، منتسب لفكرهآ
دآ بعيداً عن حقيقة آلوضع تآريخياً
لكن طآلمـآ كأقبآط مصر آلقديمة مآعرفنآش نحتفظ بهويتنآ ... للأسف يبقى لآ نملكـ آللوم آلآن

* 


*.،*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*,.




			بصرآحة أنآ مش مقتنعة بآلسؤآل

مفيش وجه مقآرنة بين عقيدتى وإيمآنى وبين إنتمآئى لبلدى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> *


*
نتشرف بالهوية المصرية ولا نتشرف بالهوية العربية



			مصر شئنآ أو أبينآ عربية آللغة وآلفكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صارت هكذا بالإجبار وليس الإختيار



			وإحنآ نفسنآ كمسيحيين نتحدث لغتهآ .. و" معظمنآ " لو مآكنش آلجميع ، منتسب لفكرهآ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سبب ذلك توارث بعد إجبار



			دآ بعيداً عن حقيقة آلوضع تآريخياً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الحقيقة التاريخية هى الإجبار وإلا



			لكن طآلمـآ كأقبآط مصر آلقديمة مآعرفنآش نحتفظ بهويتنآ ... للأسف يبقى لآ نملكـ آللوم آلآن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالعكس نملك ان نقول نحن لانتشرف بالهوية التى أجبرنا عليها.
 



.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * نتشرف بالهوية المصرية ولا نتشرف بالهوية العربية*​
> 
> * صارت هكذا بالإجبار وليس الإختيار*​
> 
> ...


 *
يآ أخى آلعزيز .. أعلم إنهآ صآرت هكذآ بآلإجبآر
ولكن ..
أليس آلإستسلآم للإجبآر هو آلمشكلة آلأكبر  ..؟*




> *بالعكس نملك ان نقول نحن لانتشرف بالهوية التى أجبرنا عليها.*


*وهل آلإنكآر سيغير أمر وآقع ..؟



*​
*.،*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (4 أغسطس 2012)

*اقولها بكل فخر انا قبطى فرعونى حفيد الفراعنه **ولا انتمى للعرب*​


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا مسيحي قبطي أتحدث اللغة العربية وأحبها*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أغسطس 2012)

اولا اعرفوا تاريخ العرب تجدهم متخلفين جهله  بتوع كلام فقط  يحبون الشر والمشاكل وتقوم الحروب على اتفه الاسباب وتستمر الحرب مائة سنة او اكثر ليس لهم حضارة


----------



## السـامرية (4 أغسطس 2012)

_*قبطية وافتخر*_​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ياريت توجه الكلام دا للمسلمين مش لنا إحنا المسيحيين

بس دا ما يمنعش إنى اشتركت فى التصويت

و لا يقلل من الهوية العربية 

لكن جنسيتى مصرية يعنى قبطية مش عربية.....دا واقع مش إختيار *


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ياريت توجه الكلام دا للمسلمين مش لنا إحنا المسيحيين
> 
> بس دا ما يمنعش إنى اشتركت فى التصويت
> 
> ...



اي مسلم( الا نسبة ضئيلة جدا) لو قلتيله انت قبطي ولا عربي هيقولك عربي ده كلام مفيهوش جدال ...لان الاسلام مرتبط باللغة العريبة جدا ..


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يجوز يقصد عربى بمعنى متكلم بالعربيه*
> *لكن هويتنا الأصليه هى القبطيه*
> *والواقعة حاليا هى العربيه وفقا*
> *لتصنيف الآخرين وليست وفقا*
> ...


لا هو كان يقصد عربي من حيث القومية والهوية لا عربي من حيث التحدث باللغة ...


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> *
> بصرآحة أنآ مش مقتنعة بآلسؤآل
> مفيش وجه مقآرنة بين عقيدتى وإيمآنى وبين إنتمآئى لبلدى
> ...


نورت الموضوع .


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *أعتقد إن نسبة المسيحيين العرب في مصر ( وليس الأقباط ) لا تتجاوز نسبتهم 5% من مجموع مسيحيين مصر*


صراحة لا اعرف ... 
لكن اعتقد ان وجود مسيحيين في مصر من اصول عربية امر شبه مستحيل ,,, حتى من يتنصرون فنحن المسيحيين لدينا اعتقاد ان اصولهم مسيحية حتى لما المسيحيون يجدون مسلما مصريا يتصف بالوداعة غلى غير العادة يقال انه اصله مسيحي .


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أنا مسيحي قبطي أتحدث اللغة العربية وأحبها*​


جميل ... وانا ايضا اعشق اللغة العربية وكل آدابها .فحب اللغة العربية كلغة شيء والانتماء لاهل هذه اللغة عرقيا واصلا شيء آخر .


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اولا اعرفوا تاريخ العرب تجدهم متخلفين جهله  بتوع كلام فقط  يحبون الشر والمشاكل وتقوم الحروب على اتفه الاسباب وتستمر الحرب مائة سنة او اكثر ليس لهم حضارة


احنا مش بنرفض الانتماء للعرب ليس لان حضارتهم لا تقارن بالحضارة المصرية الفرعونية من الاساس .. ولكن لان العرب واللغة العربية والثقافة العربية أشياء وافدة على مصر من الخارج والعرب احتلوا مصر واستوطنوها ومهما غيروا في شكلها ولغتها علينا احنا اهل البلد الاصليين نبقى محتفظين بهويتنا كويس ... فمثلا لو تتعامل مع الجزائرين تجدهم يعشقون الفرنسية ويجيدونها تماما ولكنهم يكرهون فرنسا ويكرهون الانتماء لها ويكرهون ان يسموا فرنسيين ...


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أغسطس 2012)

*الاخ مينا، سلام ملك السلام يسوع المسيح الناصري، ابن الناصرة في فلسطين، الذي اذاب القوميات والاجناس والفروقات لمجد اسمه وحده، مُطّهرا الارض بدم صليبه الذي رُفع في اورشليم القدس، ومانحا الخلاص لكل من يُؤمن به، من يهود وعرب وفرس وقبط وكنعانيين وغيرهم.

ارجو ان نراك مشغولا اكثر بالدفاع عن مسيحك، وانت القائل بان عرقك القبطي اهم لديك من مسيحك، وهو ما نراه في مشاركاتك المراهقة ومنها هذا الموضوع المبني على افتراض خاطيء باني قلت لك انك عربي، وهو قول لم اقله لك في حياتي، واتحداك ان تاتي بمشاركة لي تقول بهذا. اذا كنت ناقص الفهم فليس هذا شاني. وددنا ان نرى لك نشاطا في قسم الرد على الشبهات، او حتى في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة، ولكن يبدو انك مهتم بمواضيع اخرى.

الكنيسة القبطية العريقة ليست بحاجة لك لتدافع عنها، وانت الذي تفتخر في منتديات اخرى امام المسلمين والملحدين بانك تفتخر بالخروج عن رايها لو خالف قناعاتك الشخصية العظيمة.

ومع هذا اقول لك، بلاش حكاية 400 مليون، خليهم يا سيدي 300 مليون، عملنالك تنزيلات ب 100 مليون...تقبل تقول ل 300 مليون عربي، منهم ملايين المسيحيين "طظ" فيكم؟! ايه الاخلاق دي يا اخي؟ فين تعلمتها؟

افهم قبل ما ترد. هذه مشاركتي الاخيرة في الرد عليك واضاعة وقت المنتدى بهكذا تفاهات. اذا اردت ان تفتخر فبالمسيح وصليبه قبل كل شيء.

سلام.*


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الاخ مينا، سلام ملك السلام يسوع المسيح الناصري، ابن الناصرة في فلسطين، الذي اذاب القوميات والاجناس والفروقات لمجد اسمه وحده، مُطّهرا الارض بدم صليبه الذي رُفع في اورشليم القدس، ومانحا الخلاص لكل من يُؤمن به، من يهود وعرب وفرس وقبط وكنعانيين وغيرهم.
> *


سلام ونعمة ... يا مسيو كيرلس ..



> ارجو ان نراك  مشغولا اكثر بالدفاع عن مسيحك، وانت القائل بان عرقك القبطي اهم لديك من  مسيحك،


انا اقدر اقول اني  عارف في ايماني كويس ... وكنت فعلا مهتم بالشبهات والردود والحوارات الدينية وكانت هي شغلي الشاغل ومكنتش بدخل النت عشان غيرها بس تركتها لانها  دفعتني للتعصب المريض ...
ولولا اني مسيحي مكانتش الهوية القبطية هتفرق معايا في حاجة .. يعني المسيحية والهوية القبطية حاجتين متداخلتين ... 
وانا عرقي  القبطي ليس اهم من المسيح طبعا ...( بدليل انا مستعد اضرب بمصر واللي جابوها عرض  الحائط لو هتحاول تجبرني اني اغير  ايماني المسيحي )وانا مقلتش كده انا قلت المسيحية( والكنيسة القبطية برده ) مش محتاجاني لكن الهوية القبطية محتاجاني ومحتاجة كل مصري ( حتى لو مسلم ) انه يتمسك بيها بس هنعمل ايه في الاسلام اللي جه قعد على قلبنا وخلى كلمة قبطي اللي معناها مصري تعني مسيحي وخلى انتماء اي مصري مسلم للجزيرة اللي احتلته وللغة العربية اللي دمرت لغته ..


> * وهو ما نراه في مشاركاتك المراهقة ومنها هذا الموضوع المبني على  افتراض خاطيء باني قلت لك انك عربي، وهو قول لم اقله لك في حياتي، واتحداك ان تاتي بمشاركة لي تقول بهذا.  اذا كنت ناقص الفهم فليس هذا شاني.*


انا ناقص الفهم هذا شيء طبيعي ... الكمال لله وحده ... وانا مراهق فعلا وعندي آراء طايشة وغريبة ولكني متمسك بيها ( على الاقل دلوقتي )
وانا فاتح الموضوع عشان افهم فعلا هل هناك قبطي 
هيقبل يتسمى عربي  وفعلا انت مقلتش اني عربي لكن حسبتني انتمي للعرب او للقومية العربية وانا رفضت ده... وعلى فكرة موضوع الهوية القبطية والتعصب ليها انا مخترعتوش انا زرعته في المواقع المسيحية القبطية ( اللي ممكن نقول عليها اكثر تطرفا من المنتدى ده ).



> وددنا ان نرى لك نشاطا في قسم الرد على  الشبهات، او حتى في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة، ولكن يبدو انك مهتم بمواضيع  اخرى.


انا اشارك احيانا بالرد ( حين يقتضي الموضوع )في المواقع الاسلامية والالحادية التي تقول عليها(هما اتنين بس على فكرة واحد علماني والتاني مسيحي)... وتحب اديك الروابط في نادي الفكر اللي انت عرفتني  منه.. ولكن هنا اجاباتي ومشاركاتي ليس لها معنى لان هناك من هم اكثر خبرة مني واكثر قدرة على الرد غير ان سني ودراستي ميأهلونيش للرد *.
*


> الكنيسة القبطية العريقة ليست بحاجة لك لتدافع عنها،


الكنيسة القبطية تعني المسيحية وتعني المصرية ... المسيحية لا تحتاجني بشيء ( ربما في سني الصغير ده فقط) لكن المصرية فعلا محتاجة اني ادافع عنها واتعصب ليها من طفولتي .


> وانت الذي تفتخر في  منتديات اخرى امام المسلمين والملحدين بانك تفتخر بالخروج عن رايها لو خالف  قناعاتك الشخصية العظيمة.


بس برده في المنتديات الأخري دي هتلاقي باكل اي حد يتكلم اي كلمة عن المسيحية ولا لأ؟!  وهتلاقيني بفقد اعصابي مجرد ما حد يجيب اسم المسيح بغلط ... وانا فعلا اخرج عن الكنيسة القبطية وهذا مثار فخر لي لاني لست مجرد تابع بدون عقل ... واي قبطي هنا ستجده احيانا لا يرضى عن قرارات الكنيسة ويثور عليها .



> ومع هذا اقول لك، بلاش حكاية 400 مليون، خليهم يا سيدي 300 مليون، عملنالك  تنزيلات ب 100 مليون...تقبل تقول ل 300 مليون عربي، منهم ملايين المسيحيين  "طظ" فيكم؟! ايه الاخلاق دي يا اخي؟ فين تعلمتها؟


بالراحة خالص ... ارجع كده لسياق كلمة طظ وانت هتفهم معناها... انا اتكلم مع الشخص الذي اتهمني بان اصلي يوناني او روماني فلما رديت عليه قلتله الكلمة دي من باب اغاظته ان رأيه ميفرقش معايا . 


> *افهم قبل ما ترد. هذه مشاركتي الاخيرة في الرد عليك واضاعة وقت المنتدى بهكذا تفاهات. اذا اردت ان تفتخر فبالمسيح وصليبه قبل كل شيء.*


ماشي ... نورت . ولو تشوفني كويس برا هتشوف هتشوف انا ازاي غيور على المسيحية وبفتخر بيها ... لكن هنا لازم نطرح مواضيع اخرى ولازم اتكلم من جانب اخر .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2012)

لصاحب السوءال--
 اقول لك اسئل اى حد  عراقى  و قول له: انت عراقى و لا عربى هيقول لك عراقى و بالتالى عربى-
 و قيس على كدا كل البلاد العربيه هيقولو إنتمائهم لبلدهم الاول--
 علشان كدا  احن مصريين يعنى اقباط-- و فى نفس الوقت عربيين-
 فين المشكله بئا؟؟


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

red333 قال:


> *اخى صاحب السؤال*
> *واضح انك وقعت فى خطا بخلط بين الثقافة والعرق (الجنس )*
> *الثقافة  هى شىء لا تختاره بارادتك ولكنك تجد نفسك فيه*
> *وثقافة بلد هى الغة التى يتحدث بها اهلها والاعراف الاجتماعية لهذا البلد*
> ...


لا انا ميهمنيش الثقافة الحالية في شيء ... ولا تهمني مصر الحالية في شيء ... مصر الحالية بتعاملني بمنتهى القسوة ويتضطهدني لاني لا زلت متسكا بتاريخها واصلها ...انا يهمني ايه اصلي وانا انتمي لايه مش يبقى شوية  من العرب( باسم الاسلام) جم احتلونا ومرروا عيشتنا وطلعوا عينينا ولسه بنعاني منهم لغايت دلوقت وبعد كده اقبل اني ابقى عربي باي شكل من الاشكال لا ثقافة ولا لغة ولا اي حاجة .


> *اما موضوع  العرق  او الجنس*
> *فتوجد اجناس نقية  دول مثل اليابان  وغانا وشمال اوربا*
> *اما دول مثل مصر فهى اجناس خليطة ولا تسطسع ان تحدد  العرق الذى تنتمى له *
> *وخاصة ان دولة مثل مصر كانت محتلة  بصفة دورية طوال تاريخها*


ممكن مسلمي مصر يكونوا مختلطين وممكن المسيحيين يكونوا مختلطين لكن نسبة المختلطين في المسيحيين ضئيلة جدا ... وانا انتمي للعرق من باب الانتماء للوطن ...لان اغلب اهل الوطن الحاليين ليهم انتماءات بعيدة عن الوطن ولا فارقة معاهم لا عرق ولا اصل .


> *فمثلا جدك  رقم 53  من اين اتى وتزوج من  وما اصلها هل تستطيع ان تحدد*


انا من قرية  موجودة من آلاف السنين وحوالينا وجدت آثار ومشكش لحظة في اني انتمى للفراعنة .


> *ونصيحة اخيرة لا تفكر بهذه الطريقة لان الله اكثر عدلا من ان يجعل جنس متفوق على اخر*
> *قلا تجعل عصبيتك  تهدر عقيدتك*
> *فالافضل هو الاكثر صلاحا*
> *يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ *


انت فاهم كلامي غلط ...انا لا اقول ذلك من باب ان جنس متفوق على آخر لكن من باب ان جنس جه واغتصب جنس آخر ومسخه بهويته وكمان عاوزنا نقبل هذا المسخ والاحتلال .


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لصاحب السوءال--
> اقول لك اسئل اى حد  عراقى  و قول له: انت عراقى و لا عربى هيقول لك عراقى و بالتالى عربى-
> و قيس على كدا كل البلاد العربيه هيقولو إنتمائهم لبلدهم الاول--
> علشان كدا  احن مصريين يعنى اقباط-- و فى نفس الوقت عربيين-
> فين المشكله بئا؟؟


ملناش دعوة بالعراقيين ...العراق اصلا كان فيها عرب من قبل الاسلام بقرون ... ومسيحيو العراق بيسموا نفسهم اشوريين وكلدان مش عرب ( وللمرة المية اللغة متعنيش الهوية ... والا فعدد الانجليز 900 مليون والاسبان 500 مليون )
احنا بنتكلم عربي ايوه ... فرضت علينا تسمية اننا عرب ايوه ... انما نرضى نبقى عرب فده مصيبة نتجت عن أطول غزو في التاريخ ... واللي يقبل بيها يبقى محتاج يعيد نظرته .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> ملناش دعوة بالعراقيين ...العراق اصلا كان فيها عرب من قبل الاسلام بقرون ... ومسيحيو العراق بيسموا نفسهم اشوريين وكلدان مش عرب ( وللمرة المية اللغة متعنيش الهوية ... والا فعدد الانجليز 900 مليون والاسبان 500 مليون )
> احنا بنتكلم عربي ايوه ... فرضت علينا تسمية اننا عرب ايوه ... انما نرضى نبقى عرب فده مصيبة نتجت عن أطول غزو في التاريخ ... واللي يقبل بيها يبقى محتاج يعيد نظرته .


* اخى لم اقصد عراقى بالتحديد-*
* انا اقصد اى بلد يتكلم اهلها اللغه العربيه هتلاقى الشخص  بيقول طبعا عن بلده انه تونسى او لبنانى او  صعودى---  هيقول لك البلد الى بينتمى ليها-- مش هيقول لك انا عربى!*
* و موضوع عربى ده مجرد اطلق على مجموعه الدول الى بتتكلم نفس اللغه!!*
*  ده لا يشير إلا على اللغه ليس اكثر-- *
* انت بتتكلم عربى مع الناس-- يبقا من دول العرب--  لو لقينا واحد بيتكلم إنجليزى هنقول امريكا و لا إنجلترا و لا استراليا كدا يعنى--*
* بس طبع العرب مختلف من كل دوله لدوله -- ده بس لقب  لميزه استخدام نفس اللغه فى كل هذا اكم من الدول-- مش اكثر-- بلاش تدى كلمه عرب اكثر من حقها--*
* و انت  بتتكلم عربى  مثلنا كلنا-- مثل  المنتدى إلى نحن فيه اسمه  arab church*
* ده لا يعنى شىء غير إنها تضم ناس من لادول إلى بيتكلمو عربى *
* كلنا اخوه--*


----------



## red333 (5 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اخى لم اقصد عراقى بالتحديد-*
> *انا اقصد اى بلد يتكلم اهلها اللغه العربيه هتلاقى الشخص بيقول طبعا عن بلده انه تونسى او لبنانى او صعودى--- هيقول لك البلد الى بينتمى ليها-- مش هيقول لك انا عربى!*
> *و موضوع عربى ده مجرد اطلق على مجموعه الدول الى بتتكلم نفس اللغه!!*
> *ده لا يشير إلا على اللغه ليس اكثر-- *
> ...


* اروع   تقييم*


----------



## red333 (5 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> لا انا ميهمنيش الثقافة الحالية في شيء ... ولا تهمني مصر الحالية في شيء ... مصر الحالية بتعاملني بمنتهى القسوة ويتضطهدني لاني لا زلت متسكا بتاريخها واصلها ...انا يهمني ايه اصلي وانا انتمي لايه مش يبقى شوية من العرب( باسم الاسلام) جم احتلونا ومرروا عيشتنا وطلعوا عينينا ولسه بنعاني منهم لغايت دلوقت وبعد كده اقبل اني ابقى عربي باي شكل من الاشكال لا ثقافة ولا لغة ولا اي حاجة .
> *حبيبى كرهك او حبك لهذه الثقافى شىء يخصك انت ولا يغير من حقيقة ان ثقافة هذه البلد عربية*
> *اما ان تتقبل هذه الحقيقة او تغير ثقافة الناس لو استطعت او تعيش فيها كاجنببى*
> ممكن مسلمي مصر يكونوا مختلطين وممكن المسيحيين يكونوا مختلطين لكن نسبة المختلطين في المسيحيين ضئيلة جدا ... وانا انتمي للعرق من باب الانتماء للوطن ...لان اغلب اهل الوطن الحاليين ليهم انتماءات بعيدة عن الوطن ولا فارقة معاهم لا عرق ولا اصل .
> ...


*حبيبى انت بتتكلم عن تاريخ مصر  الفرعونى كانه تاريخ مصر الاسبوع ال فات*
*انت بينك وبين التاريخ الفرعونى الاق السنين وعشرات الثقافات*
*ومش معنى ولادتك فى مكان فيه اثار انك فرعونى لان هذه الاثار اقدم من ولادتك بالاف السنين*
*فما يمنع ان يكون احد اجدادك بطلمى او فارسى او رومانى او او او*
*واقام فى مصر ما المانع *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع مسلي جدا .. استفدت منه ان نحن  العرب متخلفين واشرار وجهلاء بدون حضاره وان انتم تبارك الرحمن اصحاب العرق الافضل والحضاره والتطور طيب تهنى فيها يا عيوني وافتخر فيها هو حد منعك؟ ويادار مادخلك شر


----------



## Abd elmassih (6 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> موضوع مسلي جدا .. استفدت منه ان نحن  العرب متخلفين واشرار وجهلاء بدون حضاره وان انتم تبارك الرحمن اصحاب العرق الافضل والحضاره والتطور طيب تهنى فيها يا عيوني وافتخر فيها هو حد منعك؟ ويادار مادخلك شر


*ليس معنى اعتزازنا بقبطيتنا وانتمائنا القبطى فأن العرب جهلاء واشرار وبدون حضاره
لا بالطبع فالعرب لديهم حضاره والفراعنه اجدادى صنعو حضاره فلنترك العالم يحكم على افضل حضاره وافضل تفوق وتقدم حضارى
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 أغسطس 2012)

طب قول لهم قبل لا تقول لي وخصوصا اصحاب تعليقات اللي تحقرنا


----------



## Critic (6 أغسطس 2012)

اهم حاجة ان كل واحد بيفخر مين جدوده ومين مش جدوده واحنا ما شاء الله بلادنا كلها متخلفة حاليا


----------



## المزاحم (6 أغسطس 2012)

انا قبطى فرعونى وليس عربى هنقولها مليون مرة نحن اقباط وليس عرب


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2012)

*قبطى من عربى من اى حاجة*
*هتفرق فى ايه .... ؟؟؟*
*هما بيوزعوا جوايز للأقباط دون العرب او العكس *

*قبطى يعنى مصرى ومصر جزء من الربيع العربى يعنى الاسلامى*
*لما نبقى بقى نعرف نبشر صح بالمسيح والربيع دة يتحول لفردوس للمسيح*
*ساعتها بدون اى حاجة هتلاقى كلمة عربى تلاشت

صدقنى يا مينا عمر مالمسميات السطحيه كانت بتفرق
المهم العمق والنتيجه ...
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

بص انا في رأي المتواضع 
اننا ااقباط بالفطره 
انما عرب باللغه 
لاننا اتعلمناها لكن اصلي هيفضل قبطي فرعوني 
واللي يقول غير كده هو حر مع نفسه


----------

